# QUESTION REGARDING MODDING EAGTAC



## donavo (May 30, 2022)

I have a EagTac DX3L MKII. It is fine as it is however there is a very noticeable lag between tailcap activation and the light coming on. few others have noticed it online but its not obvious unless you have any other light to compare to. is there anything that can be done to rectify this AND still maintain charging capabilities and all other features it has (it can also charge other devices via the usb port)


----------

